# Any tips for getting Pericles to like a new kennel?



## MiniPoo (Mar 6, 2014)

Take the crate apart and get him used to the bottom half first. Put all kind of toys in it and maybe some high value treats. He might be reacting to not being able to see out as well as he could in a wire crate. If you are still using a wire crate, cover it with a towel to get him used to reduced vision. Just some ideas.


----------



## marialydia (Nov 23, 2013)

OK, done. I just covered his wire crate almost completely and he is happily eating in there. The big plastic kennel is now just a bottom. He still didn't seem to like it. Maybe smell? Will keep working on this.


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

marialydia said:


> He still didn't seem to like it. Maybe smell? Will keep working on this.


Awwww... it's simply 'newness, IMO.

You're half-way there. Leave the bottom there, with treats and toys, and then give him some time. Ignore him and it. Dogs are curious... but they prefer to approach something new at their own pace. 

Easy to train dogs... hard to train them something new instantly. 

Best of luck!


----------



## MiniPoo (Mar 6, 2014)

Smell and visibility are the 2 things that might be involved here. Since I got my mpoo several weeks ago I have used both plastic and wire crates with him. Other than the token whining when he is first crated, he will go in either. But I have him in and out of crates all day. When I switched his night kennel from a plastic to a wire crate, he did not settle until I covered it with a towel.

Can you wash the plastic crate with some neutral smelling cleaner? Can you air out the crate? Can you leave him in it and just wait to see if he settles?

Good luck. Sorry you have a deadline that means you have to accelerate the training.


----------



## nifty (Aug 2, 2013)

Something that seemed to be helpful for Dulcie was putting something I had worn into the crate and just leaving it for her to check out over a few days. I might toss a toy or treat inside there in passing from time to time, but I pretty much ignored the crate and made no effort to coax her into it. She checked it out from time to time and would put her head in to get the treat or toy. After a few days, I noticed she would go right in to get a treat from the back and then come right out again. I would say a quiet good girl, but didn't even get up and go over.
When it was time for the trip, I wasn't sure how things would go because I had never progressed to getting her in there on command - I had simply ignored and been very casual about it the whole time. As we walked into the first hotel, I was a little bit nervous about how things would go. I had taken her crate pad from the regular crate with us and so I just set it all up, put the pad in there and she went right in at bedtime! No further issues.

Dulcie hasn't shown a lot of reluctance to switch crates and has slept in 3 different types (wire, airline plastic and collapsible soft-sided travel) so it could be that this simply isn't much of an issue with her. I thought I'd mention what I did though just in case, because it sounds to me like Pericles is approaching your new plastic crate much like Dulcie did (putting his head in to retrieve a treat, water or toy) - so possibly he will be fine if you continue with a low key approach and my story might be helpful to you.


----------



## ericwd9 (Jun 13, 2014)

Nifty has the right Ideas with putting something you have worn in the crate. I use socks, Also an old blanket well used by the dog.
Pity you don't have more time.
Eric


----------



## marialydia (Nov 23, 2013)

Thank you for all the suggestions. This is as far as we have gotten today so far. If he's not comfortable with this, for the next trip I will just haul around the wire crate. Builds muscles and all that. But I have hopes for this one!


----------



## nifty (Aug 2, 2013)

First, I'd like to say that Pericles is simply gorgeous! Handsome handsome SPOO!!

Second, I think he looks pretty darn OK with that crate! I have a feeling you may be surprised that on the trip he will accept it quite well.

Great job on opening it and just letting him check it out!

ETA One thought I do have -- that crate appears to be a little small for Pericles. Not high enough perhaps. This may be the angle of the photograph. However, if it is a bit short for him, this might explain his reluctance to go in when it was assembled? If there was a way to exchange the new crate for a bigger one (if in fact it is too low) that might be helpful. Also, the soft sided ones seem to come in slightly larger sizes than the airline plastic styles - and they are MUCH easier to use for travel. Just a thought.


----------



## marialydia (Nov 23, 2013)

Hi Nifty, thanks for the compliments! I of course, unbiased that I am, completely agree about Pericles' beauty.

As far as size is concerned, I think it's the angle...this is the largest crate that I could find available, equivalent to a 700 -- it's 30 inches high, and 40 long. (it's actually an Italian brand, Marchioro). Pericles is a big spoo though; at 11 months he's a very lean 26 inches or so at the shoulder/ withers. You will notice he's sitting at the very front edge...as I said, if he really doesn't seem comfortable I'll take the silly wire crate.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Maybe you won't feel comfortable with it for this trip, but I would keep doing as you have been and reward the heck out of his offered interactions with that plastic kennel. I think you have gotten good suggestions and that with time it will come together.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

I agree. All really good suggestions! I think you will see him accept it more each day. It is just something new which makes them apprehensive. I like your idea of getting Jupiter to go in it unphased. Keep us posted on progress. Hug Sweetie Pie for me.


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

He's gorgeous ! What a darling, handsome boy.

I like the idea of washing it thoroughly. New plastic outgasses for a bit and if you were to wash it with something like dish detergent, rinse well, and set it outside in the sun for a few hours that might help.

Betcha with all you're doing Pericles will be enjoying it very soon.


----------



## Smudge (Apr 14, 2015)

My girl was TERRIFIED of her crate! She was a rescue, and to be honest, was terrified of most things. For the longest time, I couldn't get her to even eat snacks out of the crate, which was a problem because we were supposed to be on a plane in a few months. I tried putting her in for a few minutes a day, but that didn't work. She'd just stand there and shake like a maraca. What I wound up doing was taking the crate apart and leaving it only the bottom, no gate, no room, and putting her bed in it. I treated her every time she lay down on it, and I MASSIVELY baited it with treats, first at the front, then at the back so she had to actually go into the bed. Bryn's tremendously food oriented, so it worked pretty well. I did that for a week or so -- she learned to like it quite quickly. Afterwards, I put the lid on, repeated the process, and it was nowhere near as intimidating. Finally, after another week or so, I put the door back on. She was intimidated by it for a while, but it took her all of fifteen minutes to get over it xD After another few days, she was perfectly happy with me shutting the door on her and locking her in. It was slow going, but again she was terrified of everything, so it might not take nearly so long with Pericles! 

Now Bryn loves her crate. She 'goes to her house' completely willingly, and half the time would rather be in there than on my lap.... I've never been jealous of an inanimate object before, but now... lol!


----------

